
Minimalist shell in C - olalonde
https://github.com/olalonde/dashell
======
orijing
These things make me afraid of setuid security vulnerabilities...

To clarify, the shell will have the permissions of its owner. So if its owner
is the admin, for example, any common user that has access to the shell can do
bad things.

